# Connecting an HP2100 Printer to an iMac



## Tom Cat (Oct 13, 2008)

I downloaded the latest HP 2100 print driver for my iMac using OS X 10.5.5. When I went to install the printer it never exits the status bar to then allow me to configure the printer. How can I connect my HP2100 printer? Thanks.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I found _this_, don't know if it addresses your exact issue but thought I'd post it for you.

Regarding the drivers you downloaded, did you use Software Update to do this? AFAIK, Leopard comes with the required HP drivers so if you downloaded these new drivers directly from HP's website, maybe they are stopping the installation? I can't say for sure. You may need to remove them.

Is your account an Admin one? You could maybe try to install the printer using an Admin acct?

Is this a new printer? Did it work prior to your downloading the latest HP 2100 print driver?

I found this also:

_HP LaserJet Printer Series - Mac OS X V10.5 (Leopard) Printer Setup
Information_


----------

